# AMD A-10 5800k Trinity APU - What can it crossfire with?



## Vario (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys,


I am looking at building a new computer (that is medium priced but overclockable) and it looks like the best value right now is the A10, especially paired with newegg's combo deal with motherboard for around $230.  What graphics cards will this APU crossfire with?  I was also interested in the Radeon HD 7850D priced at around $180-200.  Can this crossfire with the lesser HD7660D GPU built into the A10?

I was interested in the i5 2500k but priced with a motherboard would be $100 more and I understand that the A10 can deliver similar performance.

I used to post on this site about 6 years ago, back when it was all the rage to do x800-850 bios flashing etc.

Thanks!


----------



## Melvis (Dec 4, 2012)

Going by the box i have infront of me it is either a HD 6670 or 6570


----------



## Vario (Dec 4, 2012)

Okay good info.  I am still going to probably go with that over the i5 because of that $100 difference.


----------



## bencrutz (Dec 4, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Going by the box i have infront of me it is either a HD 6670 or 6570



widely available in australia?
it is so hard to get in indonesia


----------



## Vario (Dec 4, 2012)

Is that HD7660D plus HD6670 Crossfired at all competitive to a $150+ gpu?


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2012)

amp281 said:


> Is that HD7660D plus HD6670 Crossfired at all competitive to a $150+ gpu?



I don't remember how fast that setup is, but it's a hit and miss. In some games it doesn't work at all, in others it works ok.


----------



## ur6beersaway (Dec 4, 2012)

*crossfire*

The a-10 on board gpu will "crossfire"with any amd single discrete card(hd 6670)(hd6570) with a motherboard with amd dual graphics technology enabled thru the bios...OR... ANY single amd card with a motherboard with (LucidLogix virtu mvp) supported...2 cards would of course be true "crossfire". both methods will use both gpu's together with a single.


http://www.lucidlogix.com/       (freeware)


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

one of the disadvantages is that the onboard GPU uses DDR3 RAM. so there is some pretty evident bottlenecking. i hope amd intro's DDR5 ram in atleast their apu line


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 4, 2012)

If you have a DDR3 HD6670, that performance penalty isn't so noticable. It also helps if you have 1866MHz RAM.
As for what you sugested, DDD, AMD used to have something called sideport memory. Which were dedicated RAM chips, just for the IGP. But that was back when AMD's IGP was part of the chipset. I'm sure that, with the IGP being part of the CPU die, on the APUs, the architecture would not allow for a separate, dedicated RAM channel.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

no, i meant amd should go for all DDR5. ddr3 has been around long enough.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 4, 2012)

DDR4 needs to be released first.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

never heard of DDR4 LOL


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 4, 2012)

It is in development, as we speak.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

amp281 said:


> I was interested in the i5 2500k but priced with a motherboard would be $100 more and I understand that the A10 can deliver similar performance.



*Similar performance to an i3-3220 in terms of CPU performance. An A10 paired in a CF setup may be better budget gaming-wise.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 4, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> no, i meant amd should go for all DDR5. ddr3 has been around long enough.


Do not confuse GDDR5 with DDR5, what is actually used on graphics cards are GDDR5 memory chips which are not suitable for system memory.
DDR5 hardly even exists yet. In fact the first DDR4 module is only manufactured in 2011 and is released this year.
What you see on graphics card boxes are just marketing teams doing a lousy job.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

Naito said:


> *Similar performance to an i3-3220 in terms of CPU performance. An A10 paired in a CF setup may be better budget gaming-wise.



the apu line actually offers pretty good gaming performance. i5 computing power is too much. evev crysis 3 can be run at max on an fx4100


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> the apu line actually offers pretty good gaming performance.



I never said it didn't; was just correcting the statement. For all intents and purposes, the A10-5800K is a very decent CPU(APU). More importantly, it's priced just right, if it wasn't, I probably wouldn't be praising it. AMD may not compete toe-to-toe with Intel, in regards to performance,  on a tier basis, but they sure are pricing them competitively. Another such example would be the i5-2500K (middle tier) and the FX-8350 (top tier).


----------



## Vario (Dec 4, 2012)

i was kind of visualizing it as something of an "i4", (when considering the price it is ... ) better than the i3 and not as good as the i5

Is it worth the extra $100 to run an i5?   I am grappling with this at the moment.  I am not a fanboy on these things, I've run amd, intel, radeon, and nvidia, i just buy the best for the money.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

amp281 said:


> Is it worth the extra $100 to run an i5?



An i5 would give you substantial performance over the A10, but not if you are relying on the IGP for graphics. That $100 may be better spent on an SSD for your OS. That being said, that i5 would future proof a bit more, if you were planning on keeping your new build for a long while.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

amp281 said:


> i was kind of visualizing it as something of an "i4", (when considering the price it is ... ) better than the i3 and not as good as the i5
> 
> Is it worth the extra $100 to run an i5?   I am grappling with this at the moment.  I am not a fanboy on these things, I've run amd, intel, radeon, and nvidia, i just buy the best for the money.



amd is always bang for buck.


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd sum up the A10-5800K like this; you trade off roughly 10% of the CPU performance across the board, when compared to an i3-3220, for much greater IGP performance. Where I live, they are priced within ~$15 of each other, so it's really up to what you want/need most. If you bring th i5-2500K into the equation, that is more on par with the AMD FX-8350 (their top-tier CPU).


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

i5 2500k >= 8150
i7 2600k< 8350


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i5 2500k >= 8150
> i7 2600k< 8350



Some AMD delusion here...
At most I'd put the FX-8350 up there with i5-3570K. Sure, it may be hard to directly compare performance results between the two, but one thing is for sure, and that is the price. This means that even AMD markets at the price range of the i5 CPUs knowing full well of where it fits in.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i5 2500k >= 8150
> i7 2600k< 8350



In gaming... Not likely DDD read below

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/287?vs=697


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

pretty sure OP is looking for a gaming rig and hence the A10 -5800K


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> pretty sure OP is looking for a gaming rig and hence the A10 -5800K



Thats what I meant DDD. The 2600K out preforms the 8350 in gaming. Check the link above.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 4, 2012)

The IGP along with the descreet card would give you a gaming setup, how good obviously depends on your screen res and the game, I would suggest at something like 1080p with overclocked CPU and GPU's you may be able to play BF3 on low to medium (but with most "pretty's off), I stress that is a guess, I am kind of comparing the performance of the 2 with a HD5850 at best (guesswork on my part).... here is a good piece and as mentioned before..... it recommends faster ram.  read the whole lot, your questions will be answered.

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/cpu/46157-amd-a10-5800k-dual-graphics-evaluation/


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for that link there, Brandon. very useful. Back to the original post, here is comparison between the i5-2500K and the A10-5800K: http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/288?vs=675

There are game benchmarks at the bottom. So have a think about it, Amp; see what suits you. Throw together a who build and price it, then see what you think is worth getting. Maybe the A10 and an SSD would offer you better all-round performance, or maybe you prefer to have more CPU grunt? Or maybe you could squeeze in SSD with the i5. It all comes down to how much you want to spend, what you want to do with the rig, and what's available at the time. Either way, I don't think you'll be disappointed. Maybe you could put a list together of the the total system, if you would like to, so we can see it?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Thats what I meant DDD. The 2600K out preforms the 8350 in gaming. Check the link above.



my bad. i was studying and TPU-ing at the same time


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

Naito said:


> Thanks for that link there, Brandon. very useful. Back to the original post, here is comparison between the i5-2500K and the A10-5800K: http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/287?vs=697
> 
> There are game benchmarks at the bottom. So have a think about it, Amp; see what suits you. Throw together a who build and price it, then see what you think is worth getting. Maybe the A10 and an SSD would offer you better all-round performance, or maybe you prefer to have more CPU grunt? Or maybe you could squeeze in SSD with the i5. It all comes down to how much you want to spend, what you want to do with the rig, and what's available at the time. Either way, I don't think you'll be disappointed. Maybe you could pit a list together of the the total system, if you would like to, so we can see it?



http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/287?vs=675
you posted the wrong link 

well, i'll be damned. the 5800k plays almost all the games at playable framerates!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yea the 2600K blows the 5800K away!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea the 2600K blows the 5800K away!



true, but if you look into real world application, i.e. gaming benches, the 5800K plays most games in highQ at 40+ fps!


----------



## Naito (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, DDD. Fixed. I'm TPU'ing using the full desktop site on a mobile phone, so not the cleanest method to be posting lol. Manual posting of URLs and autocorrect.

Edit: I think it's fixed now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> true, but if you look into real world application, i.e. gaming benches, the 5800K plays most games in highQ at 40+ fps!



40FPS is horrible if you think about it. Once you have play 60FPS+ you never see gaming the same.


----------



## Frick (Dec 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> 40FPS is horrible if you think about it. Once you have play 60FPS+ you never see gaming the same.



Serious gamers will not go for this anyway and for the rest of us 40+ FPS should be considered good.


----------



## Tonim89 (Dec 4, 2012)

@topic

A Radeon 7660D xfired with a HD 6670 should perform anywhere near the HD 7750/6770, and the prices of both are considerably lower than 150$.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 4, 2012)

lol brandon. i used to think 30fps was good back in tehe day on my 4650!

seriously i see no difference between 40fps and 60fps. some of our eyes are just retarded


----------



## Melvis (Dec 5, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> i5 2500k >= 8150
> i7 2600k< 8350



That would be correct, and going by this review the 8350 and 2600K are a tie (apart from gaming benchmarks) 
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/amd_fx_8350_processor_review,1.html

And the 2600K is still a little quicker then a 3570K


----------



## Vario (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I read through your responses and looked through a lot of benchmarks and what I ended up ordering with might surprise you:

1. AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz $85 and COOLER MASTER V8 $48
2. ASRock 970 EXTREME3 $85
3. XFX Double D FX-785A-CDFC Radeon HD 7850 2GB $180
4. Thermaltake TR2 TR-700 700 Watt PSU $80
5. Kingston HyperX Black 16GB (2x8) $70
6. Western Digital WD VelociRaptor 10000 RPM 300MB $70

At $85 for the old phenom processors, I figured it couldn't be beat when these have been proven to overclock very well and in many of the benchmarks I was looking at they perform about the same as the A10 Trinity or the I3, in some cases better.

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Prod....36.37.38.39.40.41.42.43.46.53.54.55.60.61.62
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Prod....37.38.39.40.41.42.43.45.46.53.54.55.60.61.62
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Prod....34.35.36.37.38.39.40.41.42.43.45.46.53.54.55

I am going to wait for SSD's to come down in price/increase in storage and then switch to an SSD for my windows drive in 6 months to a year, and use the raptor as my secondary drive.


----------

